# Union j-man's tool list



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As this seems to be a common question and comes up often:

TOOL BOX With locking device 20” x 8 ½ “ x 9 minimum, with locking
device

PLIERS 
Sidecutters 8” or 9” Klein type, long nose, diagonal Cutters 
(2 allowed), pump (channel lock) (2 allowed)

WIRE STRIPPERS

PIPE WRENCH (1) Not over 14”, small chain tongs accepted

CRESCENT WRENCHES 
(2) 2 allowed 6” and 12” (one of each)

ALLEN WRENCHES Small set not over ¼”

TAP WRENCH Up to ¼”

3/8” SOCKET SET Up to ¾” or set of Spin Tites

CHISEL (1) Wood ¾”

CENTER PUNCH

AWL

PLUMB BOB (1) 8 oz.

COMBINATION SQUARE (1) 12” maximum

LEVEL (1) 12” maximum

TIN SNIPS (1) 10” maximum

KNIFE (1)

RULES (2) 30 ft. tape and/or 6 ft. folding rule

SCREWDRIVERS 
Stubby (2) 1 Str. Blade and 1 Phillips
Phillips (2) 6” and 8”
Str. Blade (3) 6”, 8” and 12”
Insulated Str. blade and Phillips#2

HACKSAW FRAME (1) Adjustable (only)

KEYHOLE or SHEET ROCK SAW Handle (only)

HAMMER (1) Claw

TESTER (1) Category II or III, 600-1000v

FLASHLIGHT (1) One-piece

NEC CODE BOOK 

PENCIL


OPTIONAL:

CHALK LINE BOX 
CONTINUITY TESTER 
TOOL POUCH


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What local is that from?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

IBEW Local 102:


View attachment 80338


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> What local is that from?




Not positive, had the file for a while.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Local #6 Inside wireman list: 

(g) Journeyman-wiremen shall provide themselves with the

following tools:

Tool Box - 20" x 8 1/2" x 9 1/2" minimum

2 Pliers, Channel Lock

Pliers, Diagonal Cutters 8"

Pliers, Side Cutters - 9" Offset with Insulated Handles

Pliers, Long Nose 8"

Wrench, Adjustable Crescent 6"

Wrench, Adjustable Crescent 1 0"

Wrench, Pipe - 10"

Wrench, Pipe - 14" or small Chain Tong

Hammer, Straight Claw

Screwdriver - 2 1/2" Blade, 5" Blade, 8" Blade

Wrench, Set Screw, set of eleven Allen

Chisel, Wood 1/4" Cold - 1/2"

Screwdriver, Offset 1/4"

Saw, Hack, Frame and adjustable

Saw,3 Blade, Keyhole, Metal, Wood

Rule, 6' Wood

Punch, Center

Awl

Plumb bob-8 oz.

Square, Combination - 12"

Knife, Wire Skinning, Pocket

Level, 9" Torpedo, Magnetic

Tester, Knopp with pouch or equal

Tap Wrench, up to 1/4 - 20

Steel Tape 50'

Steel Tape 12' minimum, 25' maximum

Chalk Line

Airplane Shears - 10"

Flashlight

2 Phillips Screwdrivers, Size 1 and 2

Spin Tite Wrench Set - 1/4",5/16", 7/16"

5" Leather Pocket Pouch

Protractor Level

Screwholder insulated

Wirestripper


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Not positive, had the file for a while.


Every local is different, sometimes the differences are extreme.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So $ it fellas

top shelf > $4-600

wallyworld> $2-300

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Local #113

Inside Wireman
Each Journeyman shall provide himself or herself with a standard conventional kit of hand tools consisting of the following:

1 Pair side cutting pliers
1 Pair of long nose pliers
1 Pair of diagonal cutters
2 Pairs channel lock or gas pliers
1 Claw hammer and ball peen, if desired
1 Wood chisel
1 Cold chisel
1 Set of screwdrivers
1 Plumb bob
1 Center punch
1 Keyhole saw
1 Voltage tester
1 Level (not over 18")
1 6' rule and/or up to 12' steel tape
1 Tap wrench
1 Adjustable hacksaw frame
1 Small metal file
2 Pipe wrenches (10" to 14") or equal chain wrench
1 Chalk line
1 Tri-square
5 Speed wrenches - not to exceed one-half inch (1/2")
1 Crescent wrench (8" to 10")
1 Set of Allen head wrenches (1/2")
1 Flashlight (less batteries) with or without continuity test leads
1 Pocket Knife
Pencils
1 Copy of the latest edition of the National Electrical Code and the City Code where applicable

Optional List:

Protractor
End Wrenches to 3/4"
18" Bit extension
Steel tape not to exceed 25'
Wire strippers
Tubing Cutters
Battery Powered Screwdriver
Volt Pen
No dog type levels

THESE TOOLS SHALL BE KEPT IN THE EMPLOYEE'S PERSONAL TOOL BOX WHICH WILL BARE HIS OR HER NAME FOR THE PURPOSE OF IDENTIFICATION.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Local #354

Wireman Tool List

JOURNEYMAN WIREMAN TOOL LIST

Section 2.11 Tool List Journeymen will furnish themselves with the following hand tools in good condition:

Knife
Pencil
Hammer
Center punch
Small level
Hacksaw frame
Chalk Line
Pliers (as necessary)
600 volt tester
Small crimping tool
Appropriate measuring tape
Screwdrivers (as necessary)
1/4" tap handle
Crescent wrench (8" or less)
Allen wrenches to 3/8"
Flashlight (no batteries)
Adjustable Square
Keyhole saw handle
Small wire stripper
Chain tong or pipe wrench (14" or less)
Current edition, National Electrical Code
Nut drivers 3/16" to 5/8"
End wrenches 1/4” up to 3/4”
3/8” Socket set 3/8”up to 3/4”

The Employer will provide a safe storage facility for Employees' tools. This is not intended to require separate storage where storage for Employer tools and equipment is provided.
In the event of break-in where proper authorities (police or security personnel) are notified and afforded an opportunity to investigate, the Employer will be required to replace stolen or missing tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Local #952

Tool List from Inside Wireman Bargaining Agreement 

This is a minimum/maximum list. These are the only tools to be brought on to a job site. All other tools will be provided by the electrical contractor. 

Tool box
Tool pouch
Hammer (22 oz. maximum)
Hack saw
Tape measure (25’ minumum)
Pliers: line type
Diagonal cutting
Needle nose and
Channel locks (2)
Screw driver (Standard and Phillips)
Electrician’s knife
Awl
Crescent wrench (10” maximum)
Magnetic torpedo level
Bolt cutters (up to #10)
Wire strippers
Voltage tester
Allen wrenches (up to 3/8”)
Plumb bob
Tri-square
Hard hat
Socket set 3/8” drive (up to 3/4” socket) 
Safety glasses


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Plumb bob is a good thing. You never know when you need a piece of string. This, however, is indispensable:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Local #48:

2
TOOL LIST:
Section 2.20. All employees shall provide themselves with a basic set of hand tools
in good repair as follows:
1 pair side cutting pliers
1 pair diagonal cutting pliers
1 claw hammer
2 pair Channel Lock pliers (420/430 or equal)
1 small-tip flat screwdriver
1 medium-tip flat screwdriver
1 large-tip flat screwdriver
1 knife
2 stubby screwdrivers - flat & Phillips
3 Phillips screwdrivers (#1, #2, and #3)
1 torpedo level
1 center punch or awl
1 10" adjustable wrench (Crescent or equal)
1 pair long nose pliers
1 tool container (pouch, box, bucket, bag, etc.)
1 steel tape measure (12' minimum)
1 hacksaw frame (adjustable)
1 wire stripper
1 UL approved Wiggins or equal tester
Allen wrenches (1 each - 3/8", 5/16", 1/4")
1 set nut drivers or 1/4" socket set
1 pair gloves
Combination wrenches (3/8", 7/16", 1/2", 9/16")
In addition, employees shall provide raingear or weather-related clothing and safety boots.
No employee shall furnish the following:
Vises of any kind
Pipe wrenches
Crescent wrenches larger than 10 inches
Channel locks larger than 440
Pipe threading equipment of any kind
Hickeys or bending tools including smart levels and protractors
Thin-wall crimper of all sizes
Drop cloths
Fish tape of any length
Socket sets larger than 1/4 inch drive
Drill bits of any kind
Wire or cable pulling equipment other than hand tape grip
Electric drills or power tools of any type except battery
operated screwdriver
Any hole cutting punches or saws of any size, no meters
or tester other than Wiggins type voltage tester


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> Plumb bob is a good thing. You never know when you need a piece of string. This, however, is indispensable:


Who provides the batteries to run that laser, the employee or the company?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Local #117:

Member Services:
Journeyman Electrician Tool List:

2 pr. channel lock pliers 
Keyhole saw handle
Long nose pliers 
Adj. wrench 10"
Side cutting pliers 
Assort. of twist drills to 1/2"
6' folding rule or tape 
Allen wrenches to 1/2"
Knife 
Plumb Bob
Cold chisel 12" length 
Torpedo level
Wood chisel 
Tap wrenches & taps to 1/4"-20
8" diagonal cutter 
Voltage tester (Wiggy)
Wire stripers 
Combination square
Claw hammer 
Pencil
Scratch Awl 
Head for Bernzomatic torch
Center punch 
Hacksaw frame
Continuity flashlight 
Screwdrivers-straight 
Set of nut drivers 3/16"-1/2" nut size hollow stem
Blade, Philip head, stubby 
Fuse puller
Chalk line 
K.O. punches 1/2" - 1 1/4"
Chain wrench 
Current NEC code books
Tin snips 

Starting Apprentice Tool List:
Klein #D502-10 Channelock (2)
Klein #702 Compass Saw
Klein #600-6 6" Screw Driver (Sq.)
Klein #600-4 4" Screw Driver (Sq.)
Klein #601-6 6" Screw Driver (Rd.)
Klein #603-4 No. 2 Phillips Screwdriver
Klein #1550-2 Electrician Knife
Klein #930-9 Torpedo Level
Klein #11045 Stripper
Klein #709 Compass Saw Blade
Klein #922-25 25' Tape Measure
Klein #D506-10 10" Adj. Wrench
Klein #D213-9NE-CR 9" Side Cutter
Klein #701-S Hacksaw/Blade
Klein #D228-8 8" Diagonal Cutter
Klein #680 Scratch Awl
Klein #808-20 20 oz. Hammer
Klein #5166 Tool Pouch


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Local #134:

Section 2.08 The following is a suggested tool list for Employees in order that they may properly
execute the work covered by this Agreement:
1 tool box / tool bag
1 electrician’s belt
1 electrician’s pouch
1 4” square screwdriver
1 6” square screwdriver
1 8” square screwdriver
1 #2 phillips screwdriver
1 8” diagonal cut pliers
1 8” long nose pliers
1 9” side cut pliers
2 pair channellock pliers
1 pair wire strippers
1 8” half round file with handle
1 10” adjustable wrench
1 12” hacksaw frame
1 1” x 12” cold chisel
1 scratch awl
1 center punch
1 hex key set
1 tap wrench set – 0 to 1/4
1 pair tin snips
1 9” level
1 electrician's hammer
1 electrician's knife
1 600V ac/dc volt-con tester
1 flashlight
1 fuse puller
1 1” x 25’ tape measure
1 6’ wood folding rule


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Who provides the batteries to run that laser, the employee or the company?


Just steal the ones out of the boss's calculator.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

The variations from local to local would make for an interesting infographic. I wish I had the free time to try my hand at creating one.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow... Looking at some of those lists my day would suck if I followed them.. Some of the tools I've never had the need for and some of the ones I would need aren't even on the list...

One of the company's up here has to supply wire strippers to their employees...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Over the years the employer has provided, and never asked for the return of:

Ratchetting speed wrenches
Roto-splits
Open end wrenches
Ratchetting cable cutter
Ratchetting innerduct cutter
box wrenches
Receptacle tester
nut drivers
hollow nut drivers 
laser level

As such, I have a plethora of these tools, well cared for, sleeping in my garage. By no meas are union tool lists all inclusive, they simply spell out what the employee is responsible for. 

If I were a union plumber, all I need to supply is a pair of work gloves.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> If I were a union plumber, all I need to supply is a pair of work gloves.



I doubt that, I think their tool list varies local to local as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

derit said:


> The variations from local to local would make for an interesting infographic. I wish I had the free time to try my hand at creating one.




I posted so many just to show what some of the differences are.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

What, no brace and bit?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Electrician's knife
Pencil
6' folding wood rule
8" side cutting pliers
2 - 8" pump pliers grooved type
 Claw hammer
1 1 /2 " wood chisel
Approved voltage tester
Hack saw frame
* Brace
 Bit extension*
 Diagonal Cutting pliers  Long nose pliers 
Continuity flash light with test leads
2 screw-drivers 
Phillips screw-driver 
 Pouch
Suitable metal tool box with lock

I bet most of the JWs who have recently completed their apprenticeship have no idea what a "brace" or a "bit extension" are. And I could just see the foreman's face if one of his guys started using a brace to drill holes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Electrician's knife
> Pencil
> 6' folding wood rule
> 8" side cutting pliers
> ...



Is there a year on that list ?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mech Diver said:


> Is there a year on that list ?


It is in the current agreement....has not been changed since before I started in 1973.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

What about a Yankee Screwdriver, Simpson 260 ,Triplett 310 Vacuum Tube 
Volt Meter, understand how to select ranges on a ohmmeter ?

LC


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I bet most of the JWs who have recently completed their apprenticeship have no idea what a "brace" or a "bit extension" are. And I could just see the foreman's face if one of his guys started using a brace to drill holes.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]


Actually, there's nothing quite as _efficient_ as a quick B&B hole in certain situations Don.

And they still sell them too , my setup came via Amazon 


~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Actually, there's nothing quite as _efficient_ as a quick B&B hole in certain situations Don.
> 
> And they still sell them too , my setup came via Amazon
> 
> ...


Just the fact there is no battery to die can be a major plus in certain circumstances. I have a set of bits from way before my time and the quality of the steel in them is beyond good, you can put a razor edge on them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> Actually, there's nothing quite as _efficient_ as a quick B&B hole in certain situations Don.





Mech Diver said:


> Just the fact there is no battery to die can be a major plus in certain circumstances. I have a set of bits from way before my time and the quality of the steel in them is beyond good, you can put a razor edge on them.


I use a bit and brace for little things around the house, I just like using it and if you aren't doing a lot of holes it's fast enough. 

I used to take it to work once in a blue moon just for shock and awe. People wet their pants if they see you use a hand saw any more, break out the brace and they about lose their minds. 

If you ever go to flea markets they are always there, excellent old tools that have already probably outlived a couple owners, I highly recommend one. Finding nice bits is a little harder. If you look for these adjustable spade bits they are excellent, they actually work very well:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Mech Diver said:


> no meters
> or tester other than Wiggins type voltage tester


Odd? Why not more advanced DMMs? Because the local believes the contractor should supply anything more expensive/advanced?



Mech Diver said:


> I posted so many just to show what some of the differences are.


Definitely a lot of differences, also good for looking at to see what one may or may not need (if working for themselves).



don_resqcapt19 said:


> Suitable metal tool box with lock
> 
> I bet most of the JWs who have recently completed their apprenticeship have no idea what a "brace" or a "bit extension" are. And I could just see the foreman's face if one of his guys started using a brace to drill holes.


I find a metal toolbox to be an odd requirement for an electrician. Definitely harder to break into, but could easily become accidentally energized (I have both a metal and composite one, though the metal one is mostly for my vehicle tools).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

janagyjr said:


> Odd? Why not more advanced DMMs? Because the local believes the contractor should supply anything more expensive/advanced?


 Yes, exactly. Also, a DMM is not something that every guy on a job needs. For the typical work that the majority of union members do, usually only 1 or 2 are needed per jobsite. 



> I find a metal toolbox to be an odd requirement for an electrician. Definitely harder to break into, but could easily become accidentally energized (I have both a metal and composite one, though the metal one is mostly for my vehicle tools).


I've never seen or heard of someone being worried that their toolbox might become energized


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Jrzy said:


> Yes, exactly. Also, a DMM is not something that every guy on a job needs. For the typical work that the majority of union members do, usually only 1 or 2 are needed per jobsite.


One thing that concerns me about using my own meter while on the job is that in our lawsuit-happy society if something goes wrong while I'm testing something then I may end up paying for some damaged equipment or even an injured person. A lawyer could say my meter caused the problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> One thing that concerns me about using my own meter while on the job is that in our lawsuit-happy society if something goes wrong while I'm testing something then I may end up paying for some damaged equipment or even an injured person. A lawyer could say my meter caused the problem.




Good point.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> Yes, exactly. Also, a DMM is not something that every guy on a job needs. For the typical work that the majority of union members do, usually only 1 or 2 are needed per jobsite.


Interesting. Never thought of that, honestly. I figured having a DMM on hand all the time would be a good thing, but I guess only one or two would really be necessary for most multi-person job sites. 



> I've never seen or heard of someone being worried that their toolbox might become energized


I'm always worried about that. I have metal in my body so it's a real worry for me about my tools or box becoming energized (unfortunately I still don't have the $$$ to swap over to all insulated tools).



bill39 said:


> One thing that concerns me about using my own meter while on the job is that in our lawsuit-happy society if something goes wrong while I'm testing something then I may end up paying for some damaged equipment or even an injured person. A lawyer could say my meter caused the problem.


Hope they have fun proving it. A meter in good condition and properly used shouldn't cause any problems, and if the meter was the problem (and I can prove I wasn't negligent) wouldn't the manufacturer be responsible for defective equipment (after all, I bought the meter in good faith thinking it was suited for the task)?



Mech Diver said:


> Good point.


Unfortunately.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

We don't have the lockable tool box on ours. I am not sure exactly sure how ours reads. Tool box or bag, metal or plastic? The main intent is that you have some way of having all the tools required on/near you. Not in your trunk, on another floor or back in the gang box. No needless trips back and forth to get tools. 

The VOLTAGE tester is to keep you safe. Not necessarily for diagnosis. Most guys have several different types in their bags, boxes or totes. I have never seen anybody get in trouble for carrying extra testers. The oscilloscope you should leave at home.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been looking into joining the Union when I move. I've been non union for about 10 years, and three fact that your not allowed to have tools on site that aren't on the list floors me. I've got my own ko kit from 1/2" - 2" battery powered cable cutters, a band saw, etc, and I can't bring any of it to work. Amazing how different things are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I haven't used a metal toolbox since I was a teen, other than the boxes that I keep some socket sets in. I guess the idea of a locked box on a large site is good intent (locks keeping honest people honest).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dhender1985 said:


> I've been looking into joining the Union when I move. I've been non union for about 10 years, and three fact that your not allowed to have tools on site that aren't on the list floors me. I've got my own ko kit from 1/2" - 2" battery powered cable cutters, a band saw, etc, and I can't bring any of it to work. Amazing how different things are.



There has always been a thing about all the guys playing on an even field or so they say. I have taken grief about using battery screwdrivers since they came out and never really listened (or got carpel tunnel), also was 'talked' to about using a yankee for cover screws when I was new. Don't recall ever being written up for having extra tools on me. I have had more than one employer tell me I carry way too many personal tools but I have never been told I got too little work done in a workday.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Dhender1985 said:


> I've been looking into joining the Union when I move. I've been non union for about 10 years, and three fact that your not allowed to have tools on site that aren't on the list floors me. I've got my own ko kit from 1/2" - 2" battery powered cable cutters, a band saw, etc, and I can't bring any of it to work. Amazing how different things are.


Awesome. When you get a 555 and power pony with dies. give me a call.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

That's good to know. I'm still 50/50 on whether or not I want to join. I was basically told that if I brought anything beyond a tool belt and basic hand tools, I'd be told to take them home. One of my tools is a battery powered vacuum. I watched a union advice video on YouTube about using a can of compressed air to clean out a panel, but that just blows metal shavings and dust everywhere, not to mention blowing moisture onto the panel. Wouldn't it make more sense to use a vacuum to clean it out?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dhender1985 said:


> That's good to know. I'm still 50/50 on whether or not I want to join. I was basically told that if I brought anything beyond a tool belt and basic hand tools, I'd be told to take them home. One of my tools is a battery powered vacuum. I watched a union advice video on YouTube about using a can of compressed air to clean out a panel, but that just blows metal shavings and dust everywhere, not to mention blowing moisture onto the panel. Wouldn't it make more sense to use a vacuum to clean it out?


Yes, it makes sense. But it doesn't make sense to have a worker provide that vacuum.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes I was also told the tool list was to level the playing field. The business manager told me that. He said "use those tools better than the next guy, and I won't have to keep finding you a job".


----------



## Grim (May 11, 2016)

As a union guy, i really appreciate that tool lists were bargained for. It really levels the playing field for everyone.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Grim said:


> As a union guy, i really appreciate that tool lists were bargained for. It really levels the playing field for everyone.


I haven't worked union for over 4 years now. Honestly, I couldn't imagine working without my M12 impact gun with me at all times.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The Milwaukee stuff is nice. I have the M12 impact, drill and powered speaker in my van. I also have a nice 5 piece 18 volt Bosh kit with radio. The speaker is the only thing I bring into work with the Ipod, because I have my choice of Dewalt and Milwaukee in the gang box supplied by my boss.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

Jrzy said:


> Dhender1985 said:
> 
> 
> > That's good to know. I'm still 50/50 on whether or not I want to join. I was basically told that if I brought anything beyond a tool belt and basic hand tools, I'd be told to take them home. One of my tools is a battery powered vacuum. I watched a union advice video on YouTube about using a can of compressed air to clean out a panel, but that just blows metal shavings and dust everywhere, not to mention blowing moisture onto the panel. Wouldn't it make more sense to use a vacuum to clean it out?
> ...


Company provides corded vacuums when needed. But that's for sucking jet line into underground conduits, and that's pretty much it. I got the Milwaukee M18, cause I wanted one I could carry around easily without worrying about cords, and I wanted to be able to clean up the bottom of panel cans instead of just blowing it out.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Dhender1985 said:


> Company provides corded vacuums when needed. But that's for sucking jet line into underground conduits, and that's pretty much it. I got the Milwaukee M18, cause I wanted one I could carry around easily without worrying about cords, and I wanted to be able to clean up the bottom of panel cans instead of just blowing it out.


So ask your boss to buy you one. I buy my guys basically anything they want as long as it serves a purpose that helps the job out.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

dawgs said:


> Dhender1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Company provides corded vacuums when needed. But that's for sucking jet line into underground conduits, and that's pretty much it. I got the Milwaukee M18, cause I wanted one I could carry around easily without worrying about cords, and I wanted to be able to clean up the bottom of panel cans instead of just blowing it out.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Cool joke. I can barely get him to send a tool out for repair, or get it replaced. He's a "spend a dollar to save a dime" kinda guy. It drives me insane. Besides, I like having my own tools. The problem comes when something needs to get done, and we don't have the right tool on site, but I do cause I'm awesome. Do I let my guys borrow my personal tools to get the job done, or do I do it myself? The reason I buy tools is for my convince, not the company's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dhender1985 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Cool joke. I can barely get him to send a tool out for repair, or get it replaced. He's a "spend a dollar to save a dime" kinda guy. It drives me insane. Besides, I like having my own tools. The problem comes when something needs to get done, and we don't have the right tool on site, but I do cause I'm awesome. Do I let my guys borrow my personal tools to get the job done, or do I do it myself? The reason I buy tools is for my convince, not the company's.



And when your 'tools and equipment' breaks down or wears out the repair / replacements costs are on you ! You are one hell of an employee. Don't get me wrong I am like that to an extent but the additional things I provide just make my life easier.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Dhender1985 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Cool joke. I can barely get him to send a tool out for repair, or get it replaced. He's a "spend a dollar to save a dime" kinda guy. It drives me insane. Besides, I like having my own tools. The problem comes when something needs to get done, and we don't have the right tool on site, but I do cause I'm awesome. Do I let my guys borrow my personal tools to get the job done, or do I do it myself? The reason I buy tools is for my convince, not the company's.


Then your boss is a cheap POS.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dhender1985 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Cool joke. I can barely get him to send a tool out for repair, or get it replaced. He's a "spend a dollar to save a dime" kinda guy. It drives me insane. Besides, I like having my own tools. The problem comes when something needs to get done, and we don't have the right tool on site, but I do cause I'm awesome. Do I let my guys borrow my personal tools to get the job done, or do I do it myself? The reason I buy tools is for my convince, not the company's.


There were many times in which I could have done the job easier and better if I used one of my own tools. But it's not allowed, so don't do it. If you bring your vacuum with you to a union job, expect to find it thrown out the window.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

dawgs said:


> Dhender1985 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Cool joke. I can barely get him to send a tool out for repair, or get it replaced. He's a "spend a dollar to save a dime" kinda guy. It drives me insane. Besides, I like having my own tools. The problem comes when something needs to get done, and we don't have the right tool on site, but I do cause I'm awesome. Do I let my guys borrow my personal tools to get the job done, or do I do it myself? The reason I buy tools is for my convince, not the company's.
> ...


He's not quite to the level of POS, but he's certainly cheap...


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> There were many times in which I could have done the job easier and better if I used one of my own tools. But it's not allowed, so don't do it. If you bring your vacuum with you to a union job, expect to find it thrown out the window.


And it's this kind of attitude that makes me glad to not have joined the union. :thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

janagyjr said:


> And it's this kind of attitude that makes me glad to not have joined the union. :thumbup:


Life is filled with rules, and men are supposed to honor their word.

When you sign up with the union, you agree to certain rules. When it comes to tools, there is a tool list for you to provide. It's around $500-700 worth of tools if you buy good quality tools. The rules also state that you are not supposed to provide power tools, that contractor is responsible for that. 

Seems pretty simple to me. If you are the type of person who likes to break the rules and agreements, then it's best you don't join the union anyway.


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

Jrzy said:


> Life is filled with rules, and men are supposed to honor their word.


Boy, there's something I don't hear very often. The prevailing attitude with a lot of people these days seems to be "do whatever you can get away with."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Milwookie, nice avatar bro !*


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

dawgs said:


> So ask your boss to buy you one. I buy my guys basically anything they want as long as it serves a purpose that helps the job out.


This was always my attitude when I had employees too, union or not, employers shouldn't expect employees to provide stuff beyond basic hand tools.


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------

